# Where do you usually eat?



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

In bed if I can help it, watching something fun on my lap top. I live in my bed when I'm at home.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I usually eat either at my desk, or in the kitchen. But never on the kitchen table, it's always at a counter standing up. Maybe I have a short attention span or maybe I'm addicted to the computer, but I like to eat a little bit, then come back to my computer and stay there for a minute or so, then go back, several times.


----------



## escapist (Aug 1, 2011)

I usually eat at my desk and I'm watching a movie or series, or browsing the internet. I have _to do something while_ eating. Oh, and I try to avoid eating in the kitchen - really hate my family's mundane discussions.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I am very traditional and 9/10 always eat at the dinner table.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I eat at my desk while fucking around on my computer.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Usually at a table somewhere. Sometimes in front of my computer if I'm busy, but I try not to do that anymore.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I've mostly eaten at my computer, at the desk in my bedroom when I still did desks, but, more recently, on the floor of my bedroom.


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

I usually eat in the living room because that is where the largest tv and couch is. And there is a little table. But sometimes I eat snacks at the computer desk but never a whole meal.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Typically sitting on my bed as I like to eat alone and plus I can stop my beagle boi from stealing my food by putting a door stop on my door.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Neither. I prefer eating out somewhere. At home, sometimes if I'm making a meal in the kitchen, I'll eat it just standing there. I also go into the lounge and eat while either watching something (a show or film on Netflix or TV) or probably on the computer or mobile.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

When home, the kitchen (dinner) table for sure! I also love kitchen counters with barstools.

The kitchen was always the main coming-and-going, conversing, and gathering place in my house growing up and everyone sort of moved through and mingled of their own accord for breakfast and lunch, and then gathered all together for dinner. One of the things I look for when scouting out living arrangements now is a big, sunny, open kitchen for the same purpose.

That all said, a pizza in front of a movie in the den every now and again is a lot of fun.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

At the table or on the couch

It’s rare I eat in bed not because I’m opposed to it it’s just not very comfortable to me IMO


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Currently...at the dining table or on my sofa. Before this virus hit I used to eat in bed at my hotel because I was frequently travelling.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a small table and I eat on the couch. Since we've been home due to Covid-19 and I'm working from home, I am eating at my dining nook which doubles as a desk for my work computer.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

When I'm at college, if I'm not eating with friends I'm usually eating at the desk in my room. Now that I'm stuck at my parent's house for the foreseeable future, it really just depends


----------

